# Re-substrating an established tank?



## Fiark (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi - firstly my apologies if this has been addressed somewhere before - it is just that I need to act today if I am going to save the little palnts that I have left and I don't have much time to read through all the posts.

I have an established 55G tank of 4 years. I have never been able to grow anything successfully except for anubius. I just recently discovered that one of the major reasons is probably due to my substrate.

Currently I have a layer 2-3" deep of about 5-7mm diameter gravel. I have learnt that I would do better with a layer of substrate that is only of 2-3mm diameter. Can I simply add a layer on top of what I already have? I think I will go with something inert like river sand. And maybe add some laterite to the 5-7mm diameter layer?

Can I add these things without completely disturbing my tank? - if I place a 2-3" layer of 2-3mm sand on top of what I already have will I get those nasty anaerobic pockets I have read about? Do I need to restart my whole tank?

At this point I am not interested in having the most amazingly planted tank with CO2 and all that - I just want to be able to have something that my plants could at least survive in. I am sure eventually I will take it further but it is like everything - one small step at a time.

Thanks in advance and again, apologies if this has already been covered somewhere before...

Fiark.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you add a fine grain size gravel on top of a coarser gravel, the fine grain gravel will work its way down into the coarse grade, leaving the coarse on top again. But, you could remove a section of the old gravel and replace that section with the finer gravel. Then a week or two later do it to another section, until you have it all replaced. I haven't tried this, but several people who have commented here have said it works.

Now, if you want to discuss why you haven't had success with the current set up, we could do that too, but would need to know your lights situation, fertilizing routine, CO2 use, etc. Possibly you don't need to change the substrate.


----------



## Fiark (Apr 22, 2006)

Thanks for your input Hoppy.

After a bit more reading I am also thinking that I may not need to change my substrate. I do feel that stem plants would appreciate a finer grade though. I currently use no CO2, my lighting would benefit from some adjustment...I feel as though I have opened a can of worms and am feeling a little overwhelmed. I really am not sure where to begin...


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I would suggest not to change or add the substrate. For whatever reasons, if you ever want to separate the substrate, it would be impossible (I did it last week, took me whole day)


----------



## Fiark (Apr 22, 2006)

Jeff - what made you want to seperate them? Is it something that I should know about?


----------



## griffin7882 (Apr 26, 2006)

i've used a regular fish net to separate out my substrates before. but it depends on how differently and what size your two substrates are. i was separating out coarse sand and crushed coral, so pretty big size difference. dunno if it's any help to you tho


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, I had regular play sand on top of the eco-complete. But after a year, it started to become a nuisance. The play sand became all compact, which trapped gas bubbles. Another big problem was that I wasn't able to suck up some of the scum that was buried in the sand.

IMO, I would never use sand again. It was too much of a trouble. If you want you can always use MTS so the sand won't compact.


----------

